# Memes



## Roller Skate

Show me your funniest memes ...


----------



## John-H




----------



## Stiff

I'll probably get slated for this but meh, it made me laugh and I'm in one of those 'couldn't care less' moods today.


----------



## Roller Skate

Loving this ...


----------



## Roller Skate

...


----------



## Stiff

You probably won't like this one Roller...


----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> You probably won't like this one Roller...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


>


Too soon, too soon. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

:lol: Brilliant


----------



## Dash




----------



## Roller Skate

Dash said:


>


Nicking this. :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## ZephyR2

PMSL at the click bait. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

ZephyR2 said:


> PMSL at the click bait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's one of my favourites. :lol:


----------



## Stiff

I had to nick it too. Went down quite well on FB


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

Both stolen. :lol:


----------



## AndreiV93

Not sure why, but I found the mushrooms, duck & toaster one bloody hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here's one from me...


----------



## FJ1000

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Dash

Stiff said:


>


Ha! harsh


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

^ Best one yet ^ :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## ZephyR2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

Not a meme but ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

Bit of an old one now but still makes me smile


----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> Bit of an old one now but still makes me smile


Brilliant. :lol:


----------



## gily

These are making my Monday a tad more bearable .. any more ?


----------



## Stiff

This might be relevant then gily...


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## John-H




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


>


Well memed. Stolen. :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

^ Sometimes less, depending on the drink ^


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## ZephyR2

Why does this remind me of that tale about the chef in a pizza restaurant w*****g all over a particularly difficult customers pizza. :-o


----------



## Roller Skate

ZephyR2 said:


> Why does this remind me of that tale about the chef in a pizza restaurant w*****g all over a particularly difficult customers pizza. :-o


There's always one that drags the thread down. :lol:


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> There's always one that drags the thread down. :lol:


And just for once, it isn't me :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff

It could be worse...


----------



## Roller Skate

:lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H

Vegans are more likely to have a healthy pulse :wink:


----------



## Roller Skate

John-H said:


> Vegans are more likely to have a healthy pulse :wink:


I see what you did there. :wink:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## ZephyR2

"How to confuse a vegan" :lol: :lol:

I suppose if you had a lot of them you'd use a "collie" to round them up.


----------



## Roller Skate

Who can relate to this?


----------



## ZephyR2

"I shall allow it" is usually followed by "But if .....".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> "I shall allow it" is usually followed by "But if .....".


Which is usually followed by "Shoes"...


----------



## Roller Skate

If I didn't think my other half trusted me, I'd end the relationship.

She shouldn't mind you, she really shouldn't.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Brilliant. :lol:


----------



## John-H




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

Acknowledged and stolen. :lol:

Well memed sir.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## ashfinlayson

Roller Skate said:


> .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Too soon? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> Too soon? [smiley=gossip.gif]


I think 70 odd years is long enough


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon? [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I think 70 odd years is long enough
Click to expand...

Not for some apparently .....
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/paul-hollywood-nazi-great-british-bake-off-costume-a7940221.html


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> Not for some apparently .....
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/pau ... 40221.html


Yep, saw that (via a different source). Way too many snowflakes out there in my opinion. My grandfather fought at Dunkirk and got many medals for fighting the Nazi's so it's not like I'm a far right extremist or similar. 
To me, humour is humour and in most cases, mockery. I find most things funny and acceptable (to an extent). Race, religion, gender etc... it's just humour (maybe I'm a little more twisted than most, I don't know) 
If anyone finds anything offensive then let me know and I'll remove it.


----------



## Roller Skate

The problem with humour is what we found funny as kids is now mostly politically incorrect.

Thing is, I like you, like most guys of a certain age still find certain things funny ... and some of it's classed as racist, come of it is classed as sexist etc.
I think that's why memes have become so popular, they to some extent circumvent certain stereotypical politically correct genres.

I got into an argument the other day with a friend about the guy that used the "N" word while online gaming, seen on YouTube by a his huge following, sponsored by Disney etc.

He probably listens to a lot of rap music etc, monkey see, monkey do.

Now they're after his blood ... listen, if you don't want white people using the word you really need to stop using it yourself, seriously, how do you expect people to forget about a word when you use it so much? It's also laughable that a "race" can use the word when it suits them ... but f*** me, the same group goes crazy when someone else uses it ... again freedom of speech has become a laughing stock when the word police get involved.

I don't use it ... I also don't like hearing it in rap music either.

I have one word that insults pretty much everyone and that's the "c" word, but even that's losing its strength. (Although try describing a woman one to her face ... then duck and cover your ears.)

The problem is the majority of people want a unified world but they also want the world their way.


----------



## Stiff

*Exactly* that ^ 
Coincidently, me and the other half were only talking about the exact same thing (regarding the 'n' word) only yesterday and our points of view were completely the same as yours (and no doubt many others).



Roller Skate said:


> monkey see, monkey do.


 Careful... they'll be after your blood too! 

This one should be ok (I hope)


----------



## ZephyR2

On top of all the other PC stuff that's getting out of hand we've had that long running law case resolved this week. This determined that a monkey which took a photo of itself can't own the copyright 
FFS :x


----------



## Stiff

And on that note...


----------



## SamDorey

Stiff said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for some apparently .....
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/pau ... 40221.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, saw that (via a different source). Way too many snowflakes out there in my opinion. My grandfather fought at Dunkirk and got many medals for fighting the Nazi's so it's not like I'm a far right extremist or similar.
> To me, humour is humour and in most cases, mockery. I find most things funny and acceptable (to an extent). Race, religion, gender etc... it's just humour (maybe I'm a little more twisted than most, I don't know)
> If anyone finds anything offensive then let me know and I'll remove it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

A whim away - ROFL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Think I know the video this refers to. And the YouTube comments that were made in response to it.


----------



## j8keith

Very true :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

^ *MY* kind of humour! :lol: ^


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> View attachment 1


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H

It's true. Every thread on the internet eventually turns into cats :roll:


----------



## Roller Skate

John-H said:


> It's true. Every thread on the internet eventually turns into cats :roll:


That's simply not true.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

I don't want to be a pedant ... but the iPhone 8 doesn't have facial recognition.


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> I don't want to be a pedant ... but the iPhone 8 doesn't have facial recognition.


I have no clue. I've never had an iPhone..
https://www.cultofmac.com/498426/iphone ... orks-dark/


----------



## Roller Skate

Attention to detail chap.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

Stolen.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

I've just realised who she is, but that's only because I watched Entourage. :lol:


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> I've just realised who she is, but that's only because I watched Entourage. :lol:


You're wiser than I then. I'd never even heard of it.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Crying. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> Crying. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, I found that one quite amusing when I first saw it too


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## j8keith

Roller Skate said:


> .


Good one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

So true.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

One I did and sent to The One Show yesterday ... they didn't show it though


----------



## Stiff

Damn prudes :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Nyxx

Roller Skate said:


> The problem with humour is what we found funny as kids is now mostly politically incorrect.
> 
> Thing is, I like you, like most guys of a certain age still find certain things funny ... and some of it's classed as racist, come of it is classed as sexist etc.
> I think that's why memes have become so popular, they to some extent circumvent certain stereotypical politically correct genres.
> 
> I got into an argument the other day with a friend about the guy that used the "N" word while online gaming, seen on YouTube by a his huge following, sponsored by Disney etc.
> 
> He probably listens to a lot of rap music etc, monkey see, monkey do.
> 
> *Now they're after his blood ... listen, if you don't want white people using the word you really need to stop using it yourself, seriously, how do you expect people to forget about a word when you use it so much? It's also laughable that a "race" can use the word when it suits them ... but f*** me, the same group goes crazy when someone else uses it ... again freedom of speech has become a laughing stock when the word police get involved.
> 
> I don't use it ... I also don't like hearing it in rap music either.*


Wow! I could not agree more.



Stiff said:


>


Loved that one,


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

Nicked. :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Although you've gotta wonder who she really is. Was she known to the originator of that meme.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

old one but a good one :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## AndreiV93

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

AndreiV93 said:


> :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

Posted on Facebook. :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

Ha! That's ace


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## j8keith

Roller Skate said:


> .


Very good :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

:lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

I've pinched the dog one :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> View attachment 1


Nicked. :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

:lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Errr ..... Camel ....?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> Errr ..... Camel ....?


Very good.  I'd go with that one too.



Roller Skate said:


> .


Damn! I've got that song stuck in my head now! Lol


----------



## les




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Yeah, I'm ignoring Les's meme ... two threads on here already babbling on about the same old shit going round and round and round and round and round ... :roll:


----------



## Stiff

Like a whirlpool, it never ends.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## les

Roller Skate said:


> Yeah, I'm ignoring Les's meme ... two threads on here already babbling on about the same old shit going round and round and round and round and round ... :roll:


What, only mine :roll: But then you haven't really though :wink:


----------



## Roller Skate

les said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm ignoring Les's meme ... two threads on here already babbling on about the same old shit going round and round and round and round and round ... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> What, only mine :roll: But then you haven't really though :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh, the pedant side of you is showing Les. :roll:


----------



## les

Roller Skate said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm ignoring Les's meme ... two threads on here already babbling on about the same old shit going round and round and round and round and round ... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> What, only mine :roll: But then you haven't really though :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, the pedant side of you is showing Les. :roll:
Click to expand...

Well, you started it :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

How very dare you ... :wink:


----------



## les

Roller Skate said:


> How very dare you ... :wink:


I most certainly do and who dares wins  :wink:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

Not a meme but 100 Jaffa Cakes for four quid needs sharing. I'll be at Iceland if you need me.

http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/mcvities ... ox/p/70273


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

Another variation...










Ironically, I know a couple on my FB with a joint account. To _his_ knowledge, she's done nothing wrong but he's *massively* insecure and jealous due to batting above his average. He's this kind:
Him - "Where are you?"
Her - " In church"
Him - "Put Jesus on..."


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## ashfinlayson

Joint facebook accounts.. I never knew that was a thing :?


----------



## NickG

ashfinlayson said:


> Joint facebook accounts.. I never knew that was a thing :?


Oh it is and it's awful. :roll:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## j8keith

I like your train of thought. :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Roller Skate

Nicked. :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

^ True that ^


----------



## Roller Skate

:lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

Deleted as soon as a mod sees it. :lol:


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> Deleted as soon as a mod sees it. :lol:


Modified. Should be ok now


----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted as soon as a mod sees it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Modified. Should be ok now
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Our memes threads had over 2000 views now buddy ... anything that breaks up the Bob baiting threads.


----------



## bhoy78

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted as soon as a mod sees it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Modified. Should be ok now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Our memes threads had over 2000 views now buddy ... anything that breaks up the Bob baiting threads.
Click to expand...

This is actually my favourite thread on the forum, keep up the good work lads 8)


----------



## Roller Skate

Awww ... cheers fella. Think we all deserve a laugh a day on here.


----------



## Stiff

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted as soon as a mod sees it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Modified. Should be ok now
Click to expand...

Maybe not


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our memes threads had over 2000 views now buddy ... anything that breaks up the Bob baiting threads.
Click to expand...

Definately !!


----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deleted as soon as a mod sees it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Modified. Should be ok now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not
Click to expand...

Your own fault ... s*** crayon. I think it's John H who's removing them because were interrupting his Brexit thread. :lol:

*probably Hoggy, he reads everything.


----------



## Stiff

No offensive words in this one so we should be ok...


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own fault ... s*** crayon.
Click to expand...

Good point. I should have blanked it out better. Still, it was an old one after all.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

:lol:


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> View attachment 1


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

PMSL @ .... squirrel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Nicked. :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Probably how he really broke that tooth.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


>


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> View attachment 1


----------



## j8keith

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Roller Skate

Reminds me of my armed forces days "is there any f****** rifle on this rust?"


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> Reminds me of my armed forces days "is there any f****** rifle on this rust?"


That bad?


----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of my armed forces days "is there any f****** rifle on this rust?"
> 
> 
> 
> That bad?
Click to expand...

Depends on where you were and what you were doing ... this was at the barracks so no excuses really.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ashfinlayson

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I thought of a couple of other reasons but they're not repeatable


----------



## Stiff

ashfinlayson said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I thought of a couple of other reasons but they're not repeatable


You're not a lorry driver are you? :lol:


----------



## ashfinlayson

:lol:

No I'm a programmer, our standards are lower.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ashfinlayson




----------



## j8keith

E-mail not air mail !!!


----------



## Stiff




----------



## FJ1000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

LOL @ Flipper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## BillTheButcher

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

Bit of an oldie but I'll drop it in anyway as it always makes me smile...


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Reminds me of when Asda did a super hot curry. They called it Chicken Findaloo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Brilliant, :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

A little late, but still...


----------



## ZephyR2

The hole had to be just the right size. You don't want to be walking into A&E with that on the end of your todger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> The hole had to be just the right size. You don't want to be walking into A&E with that on the end of your todger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Dirtytalk


It's a birdbox! What were you thinking man!


----------



## ZephyR2

Stiff said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hole had to be just the right size. You don't want to be walking into A&E with that on the end of your todger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Dirtytalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's a birdbox! What were you thinking man!
Click to expand...

Oh, yes of course. I see now looking at it again.  :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

What medals ?


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

On a similar theme ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol: especially the little hopeful spiders.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

He specialises in treating Saturday Night Fever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> He specialises in treating Saturday Night Fever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to drop that in the 'groan thread' otherwise it's a tragedy


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Are you sure that this should not be moved to the groan section :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## ZephyR2

Stiff said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He specialises in treating Saturday Night Fever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You need to drop that in the 'groan thread' otherwise it's a tragedy
Click to expand...

 :roll: I'm lost for Words.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## NickG

:lol:


----------



## j8keith

I think I'll start with half a potato don't want to push things too much. :lol:


----------



## Stiff

I'm going to start with chips instead. Don't want to run before we can walk do we now


----------



## ZephyR2

Reminds me of when I started physio on my broken wrist after 6 weeks in plaster. They told me to exercise with a can of baked beans. My wrist was so weak and stiff that I couldn't lift the beans and I had to start with an 80 gram tin of tuna. :lol:


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> I had to start with an 80 gram tin of tuna. :lol:


You'd have been better with pilchards. Tuna's are huge :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Showed it to my wife, I didn't realize just how long the waiting time is in A&E :lol:


----------



## Stiff

:lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SLine_Tom

TBF that dogs looks massive and would scare a postman anyway


----------



## Stiff

SLine_Tom said:


> TBF that dogs looks massive and would scare a postman anyway


I thought the same thing. Even without the wig I 'd be keeping my distance :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Bit of an odd one Thesaurus as the word "saurus" - as in Tyrannosaurus and Dinosaurs is derived from the Greek word for lizard. 
So what have lizards got to do with a list of words that mean the same.


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> Bit of an odd one Thesaurus as the word "saurus" - as in Tyrannosaurus and Dinosaurs is derived from the Greek word for lizard.
> So what have lizards got to do with a list of words that mean the same.


From Wiki:
_"The word "thesaurus" is derived from 16th-century New Latin, in turn from Latin thēsaurus, which is the Latinisation of the Greek θησαυρός (thēsauros), "treasure, treasury, storehouse". The word thēsauros is of uncertain etymology. Douglas Harper derives it from the root of the Greek verb τιθέναι tithenai, "to put, to place." Robert Beekes rejected an Indo-European derivation and suggested a Pre-Greek suffix *-arwo-.

From the 16th to the 19th centuries, the term "thesaurus" was applied to any dictionary or encyclopedia, as in the Thesaurus linguae latinae (1532), and the Thesaurus linguae graecae (1572). The meaning "collection of words arranged according to sense" is first attested in 1852 in Roget's title and thesaurer is attested in Middle English for "treasurer"."_


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Name and address withheld to protect the person who posted this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Stiff said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of an odd one Thesaurus as the word "saurus" - as in Tyrannosaurus and Dinosaurs is derived from the Greek word for lizard.
> So what have lizards got to do with a list of words that mean the same.
> 
> 
> 
> From Wiki:
> _"The word "thesaurus" is derived from 16th-century New Latin, in turn from Latin thēsaurus, which is the Latinisation of the Greek θησαυρός (thēsauros), "treasure, treasury, storehouse". The word thēsauros is of uncertain etymology. Douglas Harper derives it from the root of the Greek verb τιθέναι tithenai, "to put, to place." Robert Beekes rejected an Indo-European derivation and suggested a Pre-Greek suffix *-arwo-.
> 
> From the 16th to the 19th centuries, the term "thesaurus" was applied to any dictionary or encyclopedia, as in the Thesaurus linguae latinae (1532), and the Thesaurus linguae graecae (1572). The meaning "collection of words arranged according to sense" is first attested in 1852 in Roget's title and thesaurer is attested in Middle English for "treasurer"."_
Click to expand...

OK, OK. Nobody likes a smart arse you know. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> OK, OK. Nobody likes a smart arse you know. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Needs tarting up a bit for your Phd. Thesis. :lol:


----------



## Stiff

j8keith said:


> Needs tarting up a bit for your Phd. Thesis. :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## brittan




----------



## ZephyR2

LOL keep them coming guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

That's groan which is certainly up to scratch. :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H

You know you can get a sight condition from watching the sound of music too much? 
It's called um-diddle-um-diddle-um-diddle-eye!

Sorry - thought it was the groaning thread :roll:


----------



## Stiff

John-H said:


> You know you can get a sight condition from watching the sound of music too much?
> It's called um-diddle-um-diddle-um-diddle-eye!
> 
> Sorry - thought it was the groaning thread :roll:


That would've fitted in quite well there :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## SLine_Tom

Ok I'm either not getting the joke or it make no sense, surely you mean Mary Poppins not The Sound of Music ?



John-H said:


> You know you can get a sight condition from watching the sound of music too much?
> It's called um-diddle-um-diddle-um-diddle-eye!
> 
> Sorry - thought it was the groaning thread :roll:


----------



## John-H

SLine_Tom said:


> Ok I'm either not getting the joke or it make no sense, surely you mean Mary Poppins not The Sound of Music ?
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can get a sight condition from watching the sound of music too much?
> It's called um-diddle-um-diddle-um-diddle-eye!
> 
> Sorry - thought it was the groaning thread :roll:
Click to expand...

You are quite right. I was getting the two films mixed up and confusing everyone else at the same time :lol: Although, quite why Stiff had to then go and bring Bambi into it I don't know! :wink:


----------



## SLine_Tom

Ah that's ok then, there wasn't some "in joke" I didn't get.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Perhaps they had another pressing engagement.


----------



## Stiff

j8keith said:


> Perhaps they had another pressing engagement.


Probably parking...


----------



## j8keith

Stiff said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they had another pressing engagement.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably parking...
Click to expand...

Looks like one of those airport parking firms at work.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Hee hee. Topical. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Deserves some credit the driver tried to hit the target going backwards.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

You must have a reserved seat at your local A & E :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

j8keith said:


> You must have a reserved seat at your local A & E :lol: :lol: :lol:


Weekly visits. It's the sadist in me.


----------



## j8keith

Stiff said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have a reserved seat at your local A & E :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Weekly visits. It's the sadist in me.
Click to expand...

Only weekly !!!  :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

No doubt like me you adhere to the belief that women get married in white to blend in with the kitchen appliances. 
And that women have small feet so that they can get closer to the kitchen sink.


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> No doubt like me you adhere to the belief that women get married in white to blend in with the kitchen appliances.
> And that women have small feet so that they can get closer to the kitchen sink.


Not at all. Proper gentleman me


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

A & E worthy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

..... dishwasher loaded ..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

There should be a foot note to this.


----------



## Stiff

j8keith said:


> There should be a foot note to this.


Hey this isn't the groan thread you know :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Stiff said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a foot note to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey this isn't the groan thread you know :lol:
Click to expand...

  Sorry I'll try to toe the line in future.


----------



## Stiff

j8keith said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a foot note to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey this isn't the groan thread you know :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I'll try to toe the line in future.
Click to expand...

Good god man, have you no sole!


----------



## ZephyR2

He's such a heel !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith

Dash said:


>


That's a good one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

You misread the recipe. It was for Angel cake ... not Angle cake. FFS :roll:


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> You misread the recipe. It was for Angel cake ... not Angle cake. FFS :roll:


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

:lol: :lol: Groan-o-meter.


----------



## SLine_Tom

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

ZephyR2 said:


> You misread the recipe. It was for Angel cake ... not Angle cake. FFS :roll:


That joke is a bit protracted :roll:


----------



## Stiff

John-H said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misread the recipe. It was for Angel cake ... not Angle cake. FFS :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That joke is a bit protracted :roll:
Click to expand...

To a degree, yes.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H

Stiff said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You misread the recipe. It was for Angel cake ... not Angle cake. FFS :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That joke is a bit protracted :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a degree, yes.
Click to expand...

Wait a second - he didn't say how many minutes?


----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

LOL @ blind date


----------



## cpfcfan




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## Stiff

(Just don't mention what the sign is held on with)


----------



## John-H

Now that could well be PhotoShopped and cut out with a razor of some sort :wink:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

I'll ask the girls next door tomorrow.

........ Or perhaps that might not be wise.


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> I'll ask the girls next door tomorrow.
> 
> ........ Or perhaps that might not be wise.


No, it will be wise, I'm sure. So yes, if you would please


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## j8keith

ZephyR2 said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## SLine_Tom

Now that is funny !


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

PMSL @ R2D2 one


----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot

Heard you guys are having a bit of heat this summer?


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol: good one Swiss.


----------



## ZephyR2

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## j8keith

Did you follow into the field ? :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H

Stiff said:


>


I like that


----------



## ZephyR2

John-H said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that
Click to expand...

I reckon he was winging it !


----------



## j8keith

ZephyR2 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon he was winging it !
Click to expand...

No flies on him, but I still think he was grubbing at straws


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Chuckling at big cowboy towns. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> Chuckling at big cowboy towns. :lol: :lol:


There's a few of those Viz emails I need to dig out. Some really funny ones too.


----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## SwissJetPilot

Word of advice from the Chinese -


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot

Brexit...it's huge, okay!?


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot

Shitty day ahead...


----------



## j8keith

SwissJetPilot said:


> Shitty day ahead...


Gives credence to the advice "never drive too close to the vehicle in front".


----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## John-H

That is so funny :lol:

Where it not so serious :?


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Bet that's a pain on the rush hour train.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H

I understand aircraft carriers were involved.


----------



## Stiff

John-H said:


> I understand aircraft carriers were involved.


Yep. I reckon that red line was the route for them.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H

As you've brought that up!..... The Tory throne is under threat...


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

There is still mileage in the old ones :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

j8keith said:


> There is still mileage in the old ones :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep, that's what my other half keeps telling me anyway


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot

FYI - these things are delicious too! Trust me ;-)


----------



## ZephyR2

LOL. Can you tell the difference by taste as well?


----------



## Stiff

Chicken and shark. They taste very similar too.


----------



## Iceblue

Wise words


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Iceblue said:


> Wise words


very true :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

I got stuck behind a pair of cyclists riding two abreast. I thought .... there's a pair of tits.


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> I thought .... there's a pair of tits.


That's not the usual way I see that spelt. Looks like you've replaced the 'cun' with 'ti'.


----------



## Iceblue

Apologies to our girl members and trust me I like all shapes but for some this is bearable - an oldie but a goodie


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Meep meep !


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## John-H

Stiff said:


> View attachment 1


Not the first time it's happened...


----------



## SwissJetPilot

When the hand of God reaches out to save you -


----------



## SLine_Tom

Holy Crap thats lucky, amazing the power of mother nature though.


----------



## j8keith

That was close, hope they bought a Lottery ticket that week.


----------



## Stiff

If god was helping them then he would have left the barn alone as well


----------



## Stiff

Too soon?


----------



## Stiff

This one's definitely not too soon...


----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol: So true.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff

Looks like a pig to me but, meh.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Did you see the YT vid where they booby-trapped boxes to trick porch pirates? They filled them with shit and set them to explode when opened. Great fun inside a car. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> Did you see the YT vid where they booby-trapped boxes to trick porch pirates? They filled them with shit and set them to explode when opened. Great fun inside a car. :twisted: :lol:


Ha ha, yes, serves them right. And the one with the pushbike rigged up with an electrical charge which gets triggered when they steal it


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H

With credit to Stiff


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## j8keith

Easy mistake with auto-correct on the e-mail. :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Roller Skate said:


> .


I know the feeling :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## ZephyR2

Now that's a sign with impact.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Never rescue a cat when you're stoned!


----------



## ZephyR2

..... and if you've been smoking skunk - well God help you.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

Wow, do they do them in other colours ? :lol:


----------



## Stiff

j8keith said:


> Wow, do they do them in other colours ? :lol:


I believe there are red and blue versions available also


----------



## SLine_Tom

:lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## ZephyR2

:lol: :lol: That gave me a good early morning chuckle.


----------



## j8keith

At least know one is going nick his ladder :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Iceblue

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard68

Glad to see that there's a topic where everyone can spend some time laughing :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## John-H




----------



## ZephyR2

:lol: A noble altruistic gesture.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Stiff said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: very cutting edge.


----------



## John-H

Meat the reality...



















Save the planet and check back here in 10 years :wink:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## SwissJetPilot

*I think this neighborhood it tougher!*


----------



## j8keith

SwissJetPilot said:


> *I think this neighborhood it tougher!*


Pot hole damage ?


----------



## ZephyR2

SwissJetPilot said:


> *I think this neighborhood it tougher!*


Unfortunately it's in the sidewall so they won't be able to do a puncture repair.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

Coming to a roadside near you. :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## ashfinlayson

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Had a work colleague who did that many years ago.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*M'yeah, that'll buff out...*


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Here's a couple of TT related memes I Phtotshopped up - the first is '50 Shades of Grey' related, the second... well, just because mk2. :lol:


----------



## Iceblue

Thats because she just finished defecating on the Mk 1 :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Iceblue said:


> Thats because she just finished defecating on the Mk 1 :lol:


So that's how Audi designed the mk2! I always wondered how they turned the mk1s iconic design into, well... whatever she's just done.


----------



## Iceblue

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because she just finished defecating on the Mk 1 :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's how Audi designed the mk2! I always wondered how they turned the mk1s iconic design into, well... whatever she's just done.
Click to expand...

I'll pay that one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot

And these people are allowed to have children...??


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot

Seems reasonable...


----------



## j8keith

SwissJetPilot said:


> Seems reasonable...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Dang...it actually worked!*


----------



## j8keith

SwissJetPilot said:


> *Dang...it actually worked!*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Which reminds me .....


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

ZephyR2 said:


> Which reminds me .....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## ZephyR2

:lol: :lol: Brilliant. Shame it wasn't Trump with her.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## E.L.Wisty

LOL! :lol: He should have gone for PRNDS!!


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

:lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

:lol: I think the sign writer was trying to pull someones leg.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Liar, liar, pants on fire!*


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Not even close!*


----------



## Roller Skate

Anyone else?


----------



## Stiff

Hey Skate. We've just been killing time while you get here


----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> Hey Skate. We've just been killing time while you get here


Phew. They caught that madman cycling around London in a wig then?


----------



## j8keith

Stiff said:


> Hey Skate. We've just been killing time while you get here


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andy mac




----------



## Stiff




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol: Classic


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## leopard

Yes please


----------



## leopard

Lol


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Galaxy SS .... :lol: :lol: 
Complete with a high intensity torch beam for Interrogation Mode.


----------



## j8keith

Still trying to get a signal.


----------



## andy mac




----------



## Roller Skate

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> Galaxy SS .... :lol: :lol:
> Complete with a high intensity torch beam for Interrogation Mode.


Ve haff vays off making you text!


----------



## Stiff

Still would


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## ZephyR2




----------



## leopard

It's plausible.

The tip of my beef whistle always gets wet because the toilet bowl is too high


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Old School...*


----------



## andy mac




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Not many attended. Apparently many turned up but ended up wandering around aimlessly trying find the right place.


----------



## Stiff

ZephyR2 said:


> Not many attended. Apparently many turned up but ended up wandering around aimlessly trying find the right place.


 :lol: True story!


----------



## Stiff




----------



## ZephyR2

Well you'd expect to find some large baps there on the bread isle.


----------



## andy mac




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot

Home improvement fail in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Stiff

^ Took me a while till I realised what he was holding, lol


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

:lol:


----------



## leopard

That's my boy


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## andy mac




----------



## Stiff




----------



## andy mac




----------



## ZephyR2

That's just so true.

BTW so you obviously don't like any veg at all. Shame on you.


----------



## leopard

... or a Saveloy


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## ross_cj250

I feel sooo guilty for laughing at that!!


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Iceblue

I wonder what they used prior to 1891. No I don't


----------



## Stiff

Iceblue said:


> I wonder what they used prior to 1891. No I don't


Probably toilet paper. Just not in a roll.


----------



## Iceblue

Like stacked A4 sheets. Maybe this is how oragami developed. Also can't work out why the paper that is hanging down in the trade mark appears to be "used".


----------



## ZephyR2

Iceblue said:


> I wonder what they used prior to 1891.


They used leaves, taking great care to avoid nettle leaves. :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff

Iceblue said:


> Also can't work out why the paper that is hanging down in the trade mark appears to be "used".


The first adaptation was 'reusable'


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

After the Birmingham Banksy went up the other week and with a general election looming I was inspired to do a bit of Photoshoppery... 
It was obvious really.


----------



## John-H

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> After the Birmingham Banksy went up the other week and with a general election looming I was inspired to do a bit of Photoshoppery...
> It was obvious really.


 :lol: I saw something similar entitled the decline of man ...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

John-H said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the Birmingham Banksy went up the other week and with a general election looming I was inspired to do a bit of Photoshoppery...
> It was obvious really.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I saw something similar entitled the decline of man ...
Click to expand...

I titled mine 'What the Dickens?!? It's the Ghost of Christmas Future!' 
But then JR-M was re-elected and the Tories won by a landslide.
Where did you see the other one? I'd quite like to see what they did.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Essex2Visuvesi




----------



## John-H




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## leopard

"More cleaner" [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Yeah, I caught that too. Should have been "more better". Duh.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

To those of us who worship the evil bean, you know what this is all about -


----------



## ZephyR2

SwissJetPilot said:


> To those of us who worship the evil bean, you know what this is all about -


Yep. That's reasonable.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff

There's a meme missing. Where'd it go?


----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> There's a meme missing. Where'd it go?


The peach one?

#peachgate


----------



## Stiff

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a meme missing. Where'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The peach one?
> 
> #peachgate
Click to expand...

Yeah, and there was another one after that as well. That's two missing. Gone.

#memetoo


----------



## Iceblue

Its the new "finding offence" world


----------



## Roller Skate

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a meme missing. Where'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The peach one?
> 
> #peachgate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and there was another one after that as well. That's two missing. Gone.
> 
> #memetoo
Click to expand...

Gone but with the Angles now.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Iceblue

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Stiff




----------



## leopard




----------



## ZephyR2

Walking on the beaches looking *for* the peaches.
Don't think you'll find them there tho.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Iceblue

:arrow:


----------



## leopard




----------



## Iceblue

:arrow: Think he meant knickers in a knot


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi




----------



## leopard

Essex2Visuvesi said:


>


"Moving to the country, gonna eat a lot of peaches" [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Roller Skate

Follow me on Facebook for more recipes.


----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## ZephyR2

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

:lol:


----------



## Iceblue

:arrow:


----------



## SwissJetPilot

:lol:


----------



## Iceblue

EAT A PEACH - 



 - Please give it over 40 seconds


----------



## Stiff

Iceblue said:


> EAT A PEACH -
> 
> 
> 
> - Please give it over 40 seconds


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## leopard




----------



## LesRSV

Been THERE.......so many times. :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## leopard

:lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## John-H




----------



## leopard

^^^^^

Explains a lot, vit D & B12 deficiency going on here :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Some good 'uns there, thanks Stiff & SJP.

Unfortunately now that Brexit is done John had had to find another drum to bash. :roll:


----------



## John-H

You can spend all day searching for memes.

Firstly, like many other people who don't eat meat I've no wish to eat anything that looks or tastes like it - that's for people weening themselves off it like e-cigarettes.

Secondly, B12 is stored for years and I do like Marmite. The sun shines on us all.

Thirdly, Brexit is only just starting on Friday. You think it's all over? :lol:


----------



## John-H

Seeing as you mentioned it - after Sajid Javid revealed the new 50p people wondered what was on the other side.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## leopard

John-H said:


> I do like Marmite.












Sure you do


----------



## Stiff




----------



## SwissJetPilot

*There should be more vegans in the world. They're delicious!*


----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## Stiff




----------



## leopard

My oh my, where's the monkey


----------



## John-H




----------



## Iceblue

Thats some pipe John and hope you are not making peace


----------



## John-H

It's not me it's Lord Lucan :wink:


----------



## Stiff

One for the snowflake mod that removes meme's


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H




----------



## Stiff




----------



## John-H

Yes that one was also in TNE. Great minds think alike


----------



## Stiff

John-H said:


> Yes that one was also in TNE. Great minds think alike


It was more in _response_ to yours actually


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## John-H

Stiff said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that one was also in TNE. Great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> It was more in _response_ to yours actually
Click to expand...

Well they were both from the same source and I think meant as irony - a bit like goldy or bronzy only made of iron :wink:


----------



## Stiff




----------



## Iceblue

:lol:


----------



## Iceblue

:arrow:


----------



## John-H




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

If Leonardo DiCaprio and Tom Cruise joined the Mk1 Forum.


----------



## Iceblue

:arrow:


----------



## Iceblue

:arrow:


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Roller Skate

Nicked this. :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Roller Skate

.


----------



## StuartDB




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

:lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Iceblue

:lol: Or a torch


----------



## Iceblue

:arrow:


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*"Let's go snowboarding!", they said. "It will be fun!", they said.*


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

:lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SamDorey

Not tumble dryer safe. Please dry near a fire.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Iceblue

From one of my northern Italian friends


----------



## Iceblue

Where to go on Easter holidays


----------



## John-H




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

Certainly no need for speed bumps.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Samuelll

Thank you for making such memes. it improves my mood.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## LesRSV

New PPE mask -


----------



## John-H

LesRSV said:


> New PPE mask -


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I might send that to a few people who will appreciate it


----------



## John-H




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

:lol: that is some jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## John-H




----------



## j8keith

John-H said:


>


What's the bottom line ?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*In case you missed it, Americans are going outside in large groups without CV-19 masks and ignoring social distancing - *


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

:lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Iceblue

Good one Swiss. Liked the bartender one as well  :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith




----------



## Iceblue

The really frightening part is it was made in 1981 when I was at University [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## j8keith

Just a bit of off road parking.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## SwissJetPilot

Swiss Army Wrench -

I'm guessing that's 3/8" socket drive. :?


----------



## Skateboard

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Expensive chew toys...*


----------



## j8keith

SwissJetPilot said:


> *Pit Bull chew toy...*


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## LesRSV

:lol: :lol: Brilliant.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi




----------



## j8keith

:lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## Skateboard

.


----------



## j8keith

Skateboard said:


> .


 :lol:


----------



## Iceblue

Excellent


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## CA57WAY

.


----------



## Lollypop86

Basically facebook these days for anything  lol

J
xx


----------



## CA57WAY

.


----------



## CA57WAY

.


----------



## CA57WAY

.


----------



## CA57WAY

.


----------



## CA57WAY

.


----------



## CA57WAY

.


----------



## CA57WAY

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------



## CA57WAY

Always wondered how Stevie Wonder did it ... and BMW Drivers.


----------



## SwissJetPilot




----------

